# Neues Gehäuse nach Möglichkeit Silent



## O-Saft-Killer (12. Juli 2020)

Moin zusammen,

da mein aktuelles Gehäuse ziemlich hinüber ist suche ich nach einem neuen.

Grafikkarte: GV-N207SGAMING OC-8GD
Netzteil: ST85F-PT
CPU Kühler: NOCTUA nh-d15
Mainboard: Asrock Z370 Extreme 4
CPU: i7 8700K
Ram: 2 x 16 gb

Laufwerke:
- TS512GSS TS512GSSD370S 512 GB
- Samsung SSD 860 QVO 2TB
- Crucial P1 CT1000P1SSD8 1TB

Es sind keine HDDs vorhanden, ich möchte wenn möglich alle HDD Käfige aus dem Gehäuse entfernen können.

Geld spielt mehr oder weniger keine große Rolle, will aber auch kein Gehäuse für 5K kaufen sondern schon was P/L gescheites, aber auch nicht 20 € sparen und mich nachher ärgern.

Gehäuse das ich interessant finde: be quiet! Silent Base 801 orange, Glasfenster ab &euro;'*'125,31 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Denke mal kabelmanagement ist hier kein großes Problem? Die Standard installierten Lüfter schauen auch gut aus. Wenn ich das richtig sehe kann ich meine Grafikkarte hier auch theoretisch vertikal verbauen, bringt das was außer Optik oder soll ich die Karte normal verbauen? Vertikal biegt die sich doch weniger oder? Bei nem Kumpel z. B. hängt die Grafikkarte übel durch, weshalb ich denke das dass gut sein könnte. Denke mal ein Raiser Kabel muss ich zusätzlich bestellen, wie lang muss das ca. sein und welche sind da empfehlenswert?

Ich hoffe ich hab nichts wichtiges vergessen zu erwähnen. 

Gruß

OSaftKiller


----------



## Abductee (12. Juli 2020)

Ich würd ein Fractal Design Meshify C nehmen und für vorne noch 2 leise 140mm Lüfter nachkaufen.
Wenn der Airflow passt müssen die Lüfter nicht so schnell laufen und das ganze System ist leiser als mit einer Fronttür wo seitlich nur schwer Luft angesaugt werden kann.

Die vertikale GPU bringt dir außer Optik nix und versperrst dir wenn du pech hast alle anderen Erweiterungsslots. Für ein gutes Riserkabel kannst du auch min. 30€ rechnen.


----------



## O-Saft-Killer (12. Juli 2020)

Sieht jetzt nicht so schlecht aus, ist aufjedenfall günstig. Hätte aber weniger Lüfter ab Werk installiert und keine Lüftersteuerung verbaut.

Außerdem wäre das Gehäuse deutlich kleiner, wäre ein großes Gehäuse nicht besser für den Luftstrom?


----------



## Abductee (12. Juli 2020)

Lüftersteuerung macht dein Mainboard. Ein weiterer Lüfter kostet nicht viel.
Arctic P14 PWM schwarz ab &euro;'*'6,66 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Ein großes Gehäuse ist eigentlich eher schlechter weil theoretisch mehr Luftvolumen ausgetauscht werden muss. Praktisch wirst du keinen Unterschied merken.
Wenn du es größer haben willst kannst du auch das Fractal Meshify S2 nehmen.


----------



## markus1612 (12. Juli 2020)

Das Silent Base 801 ist ziemlich restriktiv in Sachen Airflow.
Die Lüfter werden also höher drehen und damit eine höhere Lautstärke verursachen.
Das wird zwar in gewissem Maße von der Dämmung abgefangen, trotzdem hast du höhere Temperaturen auf den Komponenten und bist nicht wirklich leiser unterwegs als bei einem nicht gedämmten Gehäuse.

Ob du 2 oder 3 Lüfter hast, ist nicht so entscheidend.
Bei 2 Lüftern braucht man im Normalfall auch keine Lüftersteuerung.

Mir würde spontan kein Grund einfallen, warum ein größeres Case pauschal besser für den Airflow sein sollte.


----------



## O-Saft-Killer (12. Juli 2020)

Abductee schrieb:


> Lüftersteuerung macht dein Mainboard.



Bei meinem Board verstehe ich nicht ganz warum die CPU Lüfter sich auf 0 % (aus) regeln lassen und die Gehäuselüfter nicht. Wenn ich nicht zocke gibt es eigentlich keinen Grund warum ein Lüfter laufen soll.

Liegt das evtl. daran das die Gehäuselüfter 3 polig und die Lüfter vom CPU Kühler 4 polig sind? Hab jeweils 2 Gehäuselüfter per Y Kabel ans Mainboard angeschlossen welches wohl 4 pol hat was aber vermutlich nix bringt wenn die Lüfter nur 3 polig sind oder?

Das Fractal Design gefällt mir persönlich optisch nicht so gut, würde aber den Rat ein kleineres Gehäuse zu nehmen durchaus beherzigen. Bei den Lüftern kann ich auch ruhig was mehr Geld ausgeben oder sind die arctic was Effizienz angeht schon mit das beste? 

Bei den Gehäusen schau ich mich nochmal um, ich sollte also nicht nach Big Towern sondern lieber nach Midi Towern schauen.


----------



## HenneHuhn (12. Juli 2020)

3-polige Lüfter lassen sich nicht über das Mainboard/BIOS/Software regeln. Die haben fixe Drehzahlen, die du nur über Adapter für verschiedene Betriebsspannungen oder eine externe Lüftersteuerung (die wiederum die Betriebsspannung ändert) manipulieren kannst.

Ich habe die Arctic P14 PWM (in der PST CO)-Variante und bin nicht begeistert. Haben unangenehmes Lagerschleifen. Aber vielleicht habe ich auch nur Pech gehabt.


----------



## Abductee (12. Juli 2020)

Die CO haben auch ein Kugellager, die sind fast immer lauter als ein Gleitlager.

Das Mainboard kann auch 3-polige Lüfter regeln, nur nicht in so feinen Schritten wie PWM.


----------



## O-Saft-Killer (12. Juli 2020)

Mir gefällt das Gehäuse hier: be quiet! Pure Base 500DX weiß ab &euro;'*'97,19 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Das hätte auch front USB C auch wenn ich das aktuell glaube ich noch nicht nutzen kann, wäre aber für die Zukunft ganz nice wenn ich mal ein neues System kaufe. Außerdem mag ich das es weiß ist, ist aber leider Schalgedämmt und vermutlich wieder kein guter Airflow oder?^

Lautstärke wäre halt wichtig und ich mag es nicht das meine RTX 2070s manchmal im Idle aufdreht weil zu warm.


----------



## markus1612 (12. Juli 2020)

O-Saft-Killer schrieb:


> Mir gefällt das Gehäuse hier: be quiet! Pure Base 500DX weiß ab €'*'97,19 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> Das hätte auch front USB C auch wenn ich das aktuell glaube ich noch nicht nutzen kann, wäre aber für die Zukunft ganz nice wenn ich mal ein neues System kaufe. Außerdem mag ich das es weiß ist, ist aber leider Schalgedämmt und vermutlich wieder kein guter Airflow oder?^
> 
> Lautstärke wäre halt wichtig und ich mag es nicht das meine RTX 2070s manchmal im Idle aufdreht weil zu warm.



Dein Board hat einen USB-C 3.0 Header.

Das DX ist wegen der Mesh Front tatsächlich deutlich besser in Sachen Airflow.
Problem bei schallgedämmten Gehäusen ist ja nicht die Schalldämmung an sich, sondern dass die Front bei meist nur seitliche und  relativ enge Lufteinlässe hat, wodurch die Frontlüfter nicht so gut Luft ansaugen können.

Was hast du denn für ne Karte, die im Idle einfach so aufdreht?


----------



## O-Saft-Killer (12. Juli 2020)

markus1612 schrieb:


> Was hast du denn für ne Karte, die im Idle einfach so aufdreht?



Ich hab das Modell in Schwarz: Gigabyte GeForce RTX 2070 SUPER Gaming OC 3X 8G ab &euro;'*'528,00 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Die Sache ist, die Karte wird halt langsam beim Videos schauen oder wenn ich was im Webbrowser mache immer wärmer und irgendwann gehen die Lüfter an und wieder aus (Zero Fan). Bisheriger Lösungsansatz war die Lüfter permanent laufen zu lassen mit 40 % und bei steigender Temperatur aufwärts. Aber das ist halt hörbar und stört irgendwie wenn ich was am lesen bin. Unter 40 % haben die Lüfter der Karte Probleme richtig anzulaufen.

Außerdem mag ich keine zusätzliche Software auch wenns jetzt nicht so dramatisch ist den MSI Afterburner am PC laufen zu haben.



markus1612 schrieb:


> Dein Board hat einen USB-C 3.0 Header.



Gut zu wissen, dann wäre das Gehäuse ja jetzt schon in dem Punkt sinnvoll.


----------



## OldGambler (12. Juli 2020)

Betrag entfernt auf eigenen Wunsch.


----------



## O-Saft-Killer (12. Juli 2020)

Luftkühler max 165 mm, könnte bei meinem eng werden.

RGB hat keine Prio, wahrscheinlich deaktiviere ich es eh. Ich will eher ein schlichtes Gehäuse in Weiß, Schwarz geht aber auch mit Sichtfenster.


----------



## markus1612 (12. Juli 2020)

O-Saft-Killer schrieb:


> Luftkühler max 165 mm, könnte bei meinem eng werden.
> 
> RGB hat keine Prio, wahrscheinlich deaktiviere ich es eh. Ich will eher ein schlichtes Gehäuse in Weiß, Schwarz geht aber auch mit Sichtfenster.



Wenn da 165mm als max. Höhe angegeben sind, passen auch 165mm rein.


----------



## claster17 (12. Juli 2020)

Phanteks P500A und P600S sind noch eine gute Anlaufstelle.
Beide bauen auf dem gleichen Chassis auf.


----------



## O-Saft-Killer (12. Juli 2020)

Also wenn ich ein Gehäuse in weiß mit diesem Mash Front Aufbau als Midi Tower möchte bleiben eigentlich nur noch diese Kandidaten über: Produktvergleich be quiet! Pure Base 500DX weiß, Phanteks Eclipse P500A DRGB weiß, Fractal Design Meshify S2 White TG Clear Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## LightLoop (12. Juli 2020)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> 3-polige Lüfter lassen sich nicht über das Mainboard/BIOS/Software regeln. Die haben fixe Drehzahlen, die du nur über Adapter für verschiedene Betriebsspannungen oder eine externe Lüftersteuerung (die wiederum die Betriebsspannung ändert) manipulieren kannst.
> 
> Ich habe die Arctic P14 PWM (in der PST CO)-Variante und bin nicht begeistert. Haben unangenehmes Lagerschleifen. Aber vielleicht habe ich auch nur Pech gehabt.



Falsch, ich kann im Bios zwischen PWM / DC Steuerung einstellen.  Bei DC wird einfach überdie Spannung geregelt, was den Nachteil haben kann, das bei zu geringer Spannung die Lüfter nicht anlaufen.


----------



## claster17 (12. Juli 2020)

O-Saft-Killer schrieb:


> Also wenn ich ein Gehäuse in weiß mit diesem Mash Front Aufbau als Midi Tower möchte bleiben eigentlich nur noch diese Kandidaten über: Produktvergleich be quiet! Pure Base 500DX weiß, Phanteks Eclipse P500A DRGB weiß, Fractal Design Meshify S2 White TG Clear Geizhals Deutschland



Das P600S ist nach Abnehmen der Abdeckungen den anderen Gehäusen ebenbürtig. Kostet aber mehr.


----------



## O-Saft-Killer (12. Juli 2020)

claster17 schrieb:


> Das P600S ist nach Abnehmen der Abdeckungen den anderen Gehäusen ebenbürtig. Kostet aber mehr.



Das sieht echt Sexy aus, glaub das nehm ich. Gefällt mir optisch von allen vieren am besten.

Produktvergleich Phanteks Eclipse P600S Anthracite Gray, be quiet! Pure Base 500DX weiß, Phanteks Eclipse P500A DRGB weiß, Fractal Design Meshify S2 White TG Clear Geizhals Deutschland

Edit: Sehe grad das gibs auch in Weiß^^

Phanteks Eclipse P600S Glacier White ab &euro;'*'145,93 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Wobei mir Silber irgendwie doch besser gefällt.


----------



## O-Saft-Killer (21. Juli 2020)

Moin zusammen,

ich konnte meine Probleme soweit lösen, ich hab einfach neue Gehäuselüfter gekauft und mein Gehäuseinnenleben generell mal aufgeräumt. Sprich Kabel neu verlegt und die Festplattenkäfige Entfernt.

Das hat einiges gebracht, obwohl die neuen Gehäuselüfter und die CPU Lüfter auf dem Desktop erst anlaufen wenn die CPU 60 Grad erreicht (also nie auf dem Desktop) ist das Problem mit der pumpenden Grafikkarte behoben. Geht nicht mehr über knapp 56 Grad auch beim Filme/Videos schauen.

Mein PC Innenleben:

https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...h-moeglichkeit-silent-img_20200717_125150.jpg

Meine SSDs hab ich in den 5,25 Zoll Schacht geworfen, ist ja bei denen zum Glück kein Problem, ist zwar etwas unschön aber zumindest stört der Festplattenkäfig nicht mehr. Evtl. klebe ich die mit doppelseitigem Klebeband irgendwo im Gehäuse mal fest.^^

Gruß

Stefan

Edit:

Meine neuen Lüfter

3 x be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM 120x120x25mm 1450 U/min 16.4 dB(A) schwarz (sind alle 3 vorne in der Front installiert)
1 x be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM 140x140x25mm 1000 U/min 15.5 dB(A) schwarz (ist hinten installiert)

Hab die vorderen 3 mit einem Phobya Y-Kabel 4Pin PWM auf 3x 4Pin PWM 60cm - Schwarz an den Pumpenanschluss vom Motherboard gepackt.

Jetzt ist das System praktisch komplett Lautlos wenn ich nicht zocke weil ich die Lüfter endlich gescheit regeln kann. Hätte das viel früher ändern sollen, verstehe aber auch nicht warum man bei so einem teurem Gehäuse  Lüfter einbaut die nur 3 Pin belegt sind und sich so kaum gescheit regeln lassen, meine bisherigen Lüfter waren:

3 x A1225L12S-2 (vorne)
1 x A1425L12S-2 (Hinten)

Edit 2: Wobei ich glaube mir lieber einen 5,25 Zoll Einbaurahmen kaufe damit ich die beiden SSDs gescheit vorne verbauen kann.

Der hier schaut nicht schlecht aus: ICY DOCK Einbaurahmen fuer 4X 2,5 Zoll SSDs: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer


----------



## Apokh (22. Juli 2020)

O-Saft-Killer schrieb:


> Jetzt ist das System praktisch komplett Lautlos wenn ich nicht zocke weil ich die Lüfter endlich gescheit regeln kann. Hätte das viel früher ändern sollen, verstehe aber auch nicht warum man bei so einem teurem Gehäuse  Lüfter einbaut die nur 3 Pin belegt sind und sich so kaum gescheit regeln lassen, meine bisherigen Lüfter waren:
> [/url]



Na dann passt es ja. Ich fände es eher besser, wenn die Gehäusehersteller endlich gar keine Lüfter mehr einbauen würden, dann könnten diese günstiger sein und man müsste immer seine gewünschten Lüfter gleich mitkaufen anstatt unnötige unbenutzte Lüfter rumliegen zu haben.


----------



## O-Saft-Killer (22. Juli 2020)

Apokh schrieb:


> Na dann passt es ja. Ich fände es eher besser, wenn die Gehäusehersteller endlich gar keine Lüfter mehr einbauen würden, dann könnten diese günstiger sein und man müsste immer seine gewünschten Lüfter gleich mitkaufen anstatt unnötige unbenutzte Lüfter rumliegen zu haben.



Stimmt, wenn ich so drüber nachdenke gibt es im hochpreisigem Bereich praktisch kein Gehäuse ohne Lüfter. Für Office Z. B. finde ich Lüfter generell eh unnötig. Dann könnte man sich auch nen Office PC mit gescheitem Gehäuse ohne Lüfter holen.


----------

